# navajo loom question



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

can someone explain to me the correct way to warp a navajo loom? I've tried searching the net but I still don't understand. thanks


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Locate this book at the public library
Navajo Weaving Way: The Path from Fleece to Rug

It has all the basics.

I found the following sites to be helpful.

(Apr 1 2008)After studying the Marla Mallett site
and the Taos Trading Post site, I was inspired to weave
a tiny rug. It was fun!
A Simple Frame For Weaving Experiments (!)
http://www.marlamallett.com/loom.htm

Awesome pictorial of Navajo Loom Weaving
http://www.taostradingpost.com/weaving/loom.html

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

In the past I've made washcloths on a small frame loom using the Navajo warping method. The figure 8 continuous warp is part of the technique. The twined edge is another part of the technique that puts a finished edge without fringe. These two techniques are done at the beginning of the piece and they are crucial to having four finished edges when you're done.

Pictures on my blog
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2009/12/self-stripe-washcloth-on-frame-loom.html

If you don't mind having fringe on the piece, you can skip the twining. That would be a good strategy anyway since learning to use string heddles and the batten sticks are another skill by themselves.

If you try a small first woven piece like washcloth or placemat you will be able to work out some of the skills before attempting a horse blanket or a rug.

I hope that helps.
Have a good day!
Franco Rios

PS: None of this applies to WIHH


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

thanks to all. my late husband made me a stand alone loom from PVC pipe for the frame and wooden dowels to warp to and I have never used it because I couldn't quite figure out the figure 8 warp


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

If you browse these articles on my blog you will see some of the figure 8 warping I do to make little washcloths.
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/search?q=washcloth

Have a good day!


----------

